# 2021 Plugin Deals Thread



## DudeManBrother (Nov 8, 2021)

With Black Friday and holiday deals fast approaching: I figure it’s a good idea to have a thread where we can post the best deals. 

Plugin Alliance is giving away their master desk plugin ($149) free for a limited time with code: BX-FOR-FREE

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/bx_masterdesk_classic.html


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 8, 2021)

ML soundlab is doing 50% off for all their plugins/IRs.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks like Waves is giving away a free plugin on BF. Signup link is below

https://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday-2021/free-plugin-signup


----------



## Phobos//Deimos (Nov 10, 2021)

Does this count: Slate Digital is giving away its sample packs for free. 

https://slatedigital.com/free-sample-packs-bf21/


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 10, 2021)

I need Fabfilter to go on sale..someone let me know when it happens


----------



## makesexnotwar (Nov 12, 2021)

Izotope has some black friday deals


----------



## AboutBlank (Nov 15, 2021)

Sonnox has a great sale:

https://www2.sonnox.com/pub/plug-shop/shop-b.php

Think I'm going to buy the gate.
Demoed it yesterday and it's by far the best gate I have ever used.


----------



## AboutBlank (Nov 16, 2021)

https://www.uaudio.de/uad-plugins/on-sale.html


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 16, 2021)

pulsaraudio has some up to 70% off

https://pulsar.audio/


Anyone know if soundtheory's Gullfoss ever goes on sale?

edit:

split EQ is on sale for $99
https://www.eventideaudio.com/plug-ins/spliteq/

it seems interesting, but I'm not sure if I'll pick it up. I don't have time to demo it right now.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 16, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Anyone know if soundtheory's Gullfoss ever goes on sale?


I bought it last year for like 30% off I believe, so it will probably go on sale again at some point.

That SplitEQ looks pretty cool, but I think the Newfangledaudio suite will do all that and way more, so I’ll just stick with it. The interface is nice though.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 16, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> I bought it last year for like 30% off I believe, so it will probably go on sale again at some point.
> 
> That SplitEQ looks pretty cool, but I think the Newfangledaudio suite will do all that and way more, so I’ll just stick with it. The interface is nice though.



good point on Newfangled. I have that too, and love it.


----------



## Phobos//Deimos (Nov 16, 2021)

Plug-in Alliance mastering plug in (normally 149) for free: https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/bx_masterdesk_classic.html


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 17, 2021)

sonarworks looks like it'll be 40% off on BF

http://hs.sonarworks.com/black-friday-2021


----------



## SamSam (Nov 18, 2021)

Bogren Digital is doing 50% off now as well.


----------



## Sylim (Nov 18, 2021)

not sure if it´s a current deal or if i missed the change or something. the FatChannel add on moduls in Studio One are free. just tried them out real quick and they kick some serious butt. it´s got an la2a, 1176, pultec eq, some other vintage eq and two other comps and eq´s. really good stuff. i might actually mix the bulk of the next album with those.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 18, 2021)

soundpaint has another freebie "free angels" thing. I still haven't had time to mess with soundpaint much but it's kinda neat from the 10 minutes I had to play with it.


----------



## DC23 (Nov 19, 2021)

NDSP doing 50% off all plugins until the end of Nov. Definitely thinking of picking up my first one!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 19, 2021)

https://www.stltones.com/

STL Tones is doing a 50% off sale. I like libra a lot for IR's. you can pick it up pretty cheap right now with the code.


----------



## VESmedic (Nov 19, 2021)

Soundtoys doing their entire bundle for 229 is absolutely ridiculous. That shit was 1100 bucks not too terribly long ago and they make some absolutely phenomenal plugs, this is a no brainer to me.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 19, 2021)

Gullfoss is on sale 35%

https://www.soundtheory.com/

mmm mmmmmm mmmmm....... I think I'll pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 19, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Gullfoss is on sale 35%
> 
> https://www.soundtheory.com/
> 
> mmm mmmmmm mmmmm....... I think I'll pull the trigger on this one.


It’s a great plugin. It has a mastering version (included) now as well. I find that just a little bit goes a long way. I don’t think I’ve ever run Tame or Bias over 25%. It really can open up a mix. If you click on the logo (upper left) you open a menu where you can increase the quality too.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 19, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> It’s a great plugin. It has a mastering version (included) now as well. I find that just a little bit goes a long way. I don’t think I’ve ever run Tame or Bias over 25%. It really can open up a mix. If you click on the logo (upper left) you open a menu where you can increase the quality too.



I demoed it like 6 months ago, and I vaguely remember it being nice but I only had a chance to play with it for like 15min. Everything past a week right now is a blur since this year has been so crazy with work lol 

The guys over on this film/tv score forum I spy on all seem huge fans of it.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Nov 19, 2021)

Audio Assault has everything 80% off for a while. I grabbed the AHM5050 for 10 bucks.

https://audioassault.mx/collections/plugins


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 22, 2021)

softube started their Black week

if i didn't have to buy a new router I'd be tempted to pick up some stuff. I liked their console plugins when i demo'd them a while back. Makes me wish UAD and PA would follow suit with a more modern look on theirs, but then again i never worked on a real console so I don't have any attachment to a "real" console layout for an interface.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 22, 2021)

oh and kush just dropped their sales. I wanna try Blyss. I've heard good things about it. I really like the AR-1 I have.

https://thehouseofkush.com/


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 22, 2021)

....ok I demo's Blyss from Kush real quick. it was great on the 3 songs i threw it on. .... I bought it..... damn... damn these impulse buys! lol

sounds great though. It's like instant make sound good. ha 

...I still need to buy a router too. No more plugins for me on this round....maybe haha


----------



## profwoot (Nov 22, 2021)

I suppose I should try out Kush's stuff. I love his mix tutorials because his music is just the chillest, vibiest shit ever. Regarding his band Sneaky Little Devil I once said that the production is so amazing it barely matters if the song is any good.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 22, 2021)

profwoot said:


> I suppose I should try out Kush's stuff. I love his mix tutorials because his music is just the chillest, vibiest shit ever. Regarding his band Sneaky Little Devil I once said that the production is so amazing it barely matters if the song is any good.



I had his AR-1 before and it gets regular use on my stuff lately. I think you can probably pass on the omega saturation stuff. I remember demo'ing those a few months back and I could get somewhat similar results with other things i already had. 

I haven't got around to demo'ing his other stuff yet though. Always read good things on Pusher, Silika, and Gold plate reverb though.

I like his videos a lot. Good advice in there for things I don't always think about.


----------



## bjjman (Nov 22, 2021)

I've heard so many people rave about his channel, I really need to check it out. The Omega 458A is one of my favourite saturation plugins.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 22, 2021)

It looks like Valhalla DSP came out with 2 new modes for the free Supermassive plugin. I can't believe valhalla dsp gives that thing out for free. It's great.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 24, 2021)

I see liquidsonics is having a sale starting tomorrow. Up to 60% off.

I reeaally want to pick up the pro version of Seventh heaven and maybe lustrous plates/cinematic rooms, but I'm not sure I'll do it this year.

I have the cheap version of seventh heaven and I love that thing. 

https://www.liquidsonics.com/


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 24, 2021)

Nice, that Seventh Heaven is a great sounding plugin. I might grab the Pro version tomorrow then.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 24, 2021)

totally!

I've been waiting all year for liquidsonics stuff to go on sale and from the email it said this is the only sale they do every year.


----------



## bjjman (Nov 24, 2021)

EZDrummer 2 is on sale at ToonTrack. I'm pretty sure EZDrummer is never on sale, even for Black Friday in past years. Best they usually do is a free expansion.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Nov 24, 2021)

bjjman said:


> EZDrummer 2 is on sale at ToonTrack. I'm pretty sure EZDrummer is never on sale, even for Black Friday in past years. Best they usually do is a free expansion.



I've been patiently waiting for them to put Superior drummer on sale but doesn't look like it's going to happen. Crazy low price for ezdrummer though.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 25, 2021)

FabFilter is now taking 25% off. Not great but hey it'll do


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2021)

soothe has their stuff on sale now 

https://oeksound.com/


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 25, 2021)

bjjman said:


> EZDrummer 2 is on sale at ToonTrack. I'm pretty sure EZDrummer is never on sale, even for Black Friday in past years. Best they usually do is a free expansion.



Be aware that Toontrack will never undercut their dealers. It’s $10 cheaper at Sweetwater than on their site.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2021)

If you currently have any liquidsonics plugins, you can get a coupon by going to the upgrades and offers page. At the bottom, you just put in your email and they send whatever coupons you're eligible for. They can be stacked with the sales.


----------



## Stiman (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm reaaaaaally hoping Toontrack has EZBass on sale tomorrow. Been checking the new deal everyday this week hoping for this.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> FabFilter is now taking 25% off. Not great but hey it'll do


Fab Filter is good shit.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2021)

agreed. Great stuff with Fab Filter

It never goes on sale for more than 25% as far as I know. I've tracked it for over a year now and that's the most they ever do.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2021)

acustica-audio.com is on sale right now

but... I still hate their website lol. Like... probably unfairly so, but it just annoys me to no end. ha

I've already bought enough stuff this year so I'm probably passing on their stuff this time, but maybe next year.


----------



## STRHelvete (Nov 25, 2021)

WarMachine said:


> Fab Filter is good shit.


I needed their multiband compressor. Yeah 150 is a lot just for that and there are much cheaper alternatives but I love the way the Fabfilter MB works.


----------



## WarMachine (Nov 25, 2021)

STRHelvete said:


> I needed their multiband compressor. Yeah 150 is a lot just for that and there are much cheaper alternatives but I love the way the Fabfilter MB works.


Not sure what their ProQ is running now but it's wicked and works as a better IMO multiband using the dynamic EQ it has built in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2021)

Talk me out of getting the Neural Gojira plugin. Currently 50% off.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Nov 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Talk me out of getting the Neural Gojira plugin. Currently 50% off.



Do it. Easily my favorite plugin of theirs


----------



## bjjman (Nov 25, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Talk me out of getting the Neural Gojira plugin. Currently 50% off.



It sounds so good I use it as my primary rhythm tone these days. I want to sound unique and special so don't buy it.

Did that work to dissuade you?


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 25, 2021)

I did the ezdrummer demo like ages ago and absolutely loved it, didn't want to cough up the dough. Ended up using GGD with kontakt which I fucking hate, think I should pick up ezdrummer2 for cheap or is it dated at this point?


I should mention I mean I hate kontakt, not ggd, those sound awesome but kontakt is awful imo.


----------



## Stiman (Nov 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I did the ezdrummer demo like ages ago and absolutely loved it, didn't want to cough up the dough. Ended up using GGD with kontakt which I fucking hate, think I should pick up ezdrummer2 for cheap or is it dated at this point?



Currently on for $70 instead of $179! I don't think it's dated. If you get one of the recent metal EZX extensions, it will have some good sounding drums.
https://www.toontrack.com/black-friday/


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I did the ezdrummer demo like ages ago and absolutely loved it, didn't want to cough up the dough. Ended up using GGD with kontakt which I fucking hate, think I should pick up ezdrummer2 for cheap or is it dated at this point?




GGD is loads better once you get past the wonky routing setup with kontakt. It is a pain, but it's so much more flexible than EZ drummer. (I have both)

Just turn off all the EQ/compression/reverb junk they have on GGD and work with the raw samples and do all that yourself. It sounds pretty great after you do that.

I honestly haven't touched EZ drummer since getting GGD all setup.


----------



## MrWulf (Nov 26, 2021)

GGD samples are not quite "raw" since it has been pre EQ'd out a bit so that it can work quicker out of the gate. But its easy to just incorporate a routing preset with your DAWs. Now that I have SD3 though GGD is getting the boot because a. its much cleaner and easier to work as it is its own plugin and b. the samples and the quality are significantly better and not samey+ than GGD. Yeah you do have to work with it but its result is far superior (lol) than GGD.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 26, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> GGD samples are not quite "raw" since it has been pre EQ'd out a bit so that it can work quicker out of the gate. But its easy to just incorporate a routing preset with your DAWs. Now that I have SD3 though GGD is getting the boot because a. its much cleaner and easier to work as it is its own plugin and b. the samples and the quality are significantly better and not samey+ than GGD. Yeah you do have to work with it but its result is far superior (lol) than GGD.



SSD3 is also a heck of a lot more expensive than GGD so I would hope it would sound better. If not then that'd be quite a ripoff. lol

ggd right modern and massive right now = $65 USD
SD3 - $419 USD

For $65 (or $99 reg), it's hard to beat GGD especially if you're just making demo's and noodling. 

I don't doubt that SD3 is cleaner to work with though. Going through kontakt with GGD is annoying. (especially when it breaks all routing presets due to an update)


----------



## MrWulf (Nov 26, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> SSD3 is also a heck of a lot more expensive than GGD so I would hope it would sound better. If not then that'd be quite a ripoff. lol
> 
> ggd right modern and massive right now = $65 USD
> SD3 - $419 USD
> ...



granted, for most ppl EZDrummers are often quite enough. So if there's any comparion it should have been GGD vs EZDrummers, lol. SD3 is just another level above. That being said Mixwave's new libraries are making wave (lol) due to being some sort of a hybrid inbetween EZDrummers and GGD. The limited and affordableness of GGD but with raw samples and processing that is close to SD3.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 26, 2021)

oh that would be cool


----------



## MUTANTOID (Nov 26, 2021)

I absolutely hate GGD based on the simple fact that their website support page is a link to a Facebook Group. LMAO. 

I'm salty because I recently worked on a project where all the drums were originally programmed in the weird GGD midi mapping. I couldn't find any way to easily convert those files to work with other drumming software so I had to reprogram an entire albums worth of drums to make them work with Superior Drummer's midi mapping. It could have been easily done if I knew the GGD midi mappings, but any company that's going to outsource their support to a private FB group can kindly fuck off. 



Back on topic, I got the Arturia V Collection at 50% off earlier this week and it's very badass. Also got Pigments since their was an additional discount for owning V Collection. I couldn't be happier with the purchases!


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 26, 2021)

My main gripe about GGD is kontakt. It just sucks. I hate the UI, confusing as shit for routing, it crashes, it sometimes just doesn't want to work, I'm pretty done with it. Might just get Ezdrummer2 because I liked the workflow a ton last time I used it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 26, 2021)

Welp I figured there'd be no better time to pick it up, but I got EZdrummer2 and will be comparing its workflow with Kontakt/GGD. I remember in my time with the trial I was super impressed with how easy it was to come up with a groove in EZdrummer, then got GGD drums while they were cheap and sound awesome, its very tedious.


----------



## Stiman (Nov 26, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Welp I figured there'd be no better time to pick it up, but I got EZdrummer2 and will be comparing its workflow with Kontakt/GGD. I remember in my time with the trial I was super impressed with how easy it was to come up with a groove in EZdrummer, then got GGD drums while they were cheap and sound awesome, its very tedious.



Yeah, I feel like the songwriting / groove writing tools are really awesome in EZDrummer 2. Once you have your midi completely built with the correct velocities and humanization applied (which is done by ESD itself for the most part), you could use GGD with that finished midi file. Win-win.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 26, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Talk me out of getting the Neural Gojira plugin. Currently 50% off.



Pretty sure I'll be pulling the trigger on this as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2021)

SamSam said:


> Pretty sure I'll be pulling the trigger on this as well



It's super tempting, but I don't need to be spenidng too much right now.  Already bought some IR packs.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 26, 2021)

So update, I got EZDummer2 for 70 bucks today and its awesome, I'm really happy with it. Personally I like how simple it is and the amount of "recipes" with different drums really makes it a versatile program. I was using GGD one Kit wonder aggressive rock, which I liked, but Kontakt sucks and I wanted more drum sounds/kits and wanted to be a bit more flexible with the routing.

GGD drums sound awesome to my ear, but end up a little plasticy in the end? I feel the EZdrummer2 sounds way more organic to my ear at least.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks for the EZD2 heads up. Also picked up a Plumes OD.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 27, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's super tempting, but I don't need to be spenidng too much right now.  Already bought some IR packs.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's super tempting, but I don't need to be spenidng too much right now.  Already bought some IR packs.



I bought it last night 

In my defense I've not spent much this week. It was really easy to set up with my Line 6 FBV so I was whammying away within minutes!


----------



## Themistocles (Nov 28, 2021)

I grabbed ML sound's Ark and Mikko Classified. Been using Ark on trial for a week and its great and very versatile. Mikko Classified gave some interesting speaker options and I immediately whipped up an IR using 3 cabs that I liked better than any of the other 4x12 IR's that I had. nice and gratifying at 50% off.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 28, 2021)

Tone Projects stuff finally went on sale.

https://www.toneprojects.com/products.html

I've been wanting to check out Unisum. I demo'd kelvin a while back and it was nice too.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 28, 2021)

oh also ddmf stuff

https://ddmf.eu/

I know meta plugin is supposed to be great and all but I had horrible crashing when I demo'd it. But .. $38 CAD. I think I might as well pick it up.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 28, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> https://www.stltones.com/
> 
> STL Tones is doing a 50% off sale. I like libra a lot for IR's. you can pick it up pretty cheap right now with the code.



Thinking about doing the Will Putney and BMTH kemper packs.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 28, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Thinking about doing the Will Putney and BMTH kemper packs.



oh nice! The demo's sound really good. 

I was going to demo that Unisum plugin above, but Cubase can't find the USB licenser now for some reason so I'm SOL on that at the moment. No idea why it's not working now. It was fine earlier today. ...bloody hell....


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 29, 2021)

Alright I'm done! I'm tappin' out.

I went back and forth on Unisum, but wound up pulling the trigger. 

I'll pass on the liquidsonics seventh heaven pro this year, and hit that next year.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 29, 2021)

https://www.newfangledaudio.com/holidaysale

Newfangled’s mastering suite is 50% off ($99 now) for anyone interested. It is fantastic IMO.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 29, 2021)

Pendulate is really cool too from Newfangled. I'm tempted to upgrade to Generate since I've been using Pendulate a lot recently for faint textural stuff.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 29, 2021)

Contemplating ezdrummer 2, i have sd 2.0 but want an fast easy songwriting tool as I often get carried away programming and lose my groove. Worth it?


----------



## SamSam (Nov 30, 2021)

What did everyone get then?

My haul:

Ezdrummer 2
Death metal and thrash midi packs
Archetype Gojira 
Bogren lead & cleans


----------



## Stiman (Nov 30, 2021)

SamSam said:


> What did everyone get then?



EZdrummer 2
EZX Modern Metal
MIDI packs - 21st Century Metal, Hardcore, Metal Beats, Power Metal, Progressive Metal 2, Metal Foundry, Progressive Foundry, Thrash Metal and Action Drums

EZbass + Jazz MIDI pack
EZkeys - String Machine
EZkeys - Dream Machine

York Audio 212 DV77 IR pack
York Audio MES 412 OS IR pack
York Audio VX15 112 Blue IR pack
York Audio MTCH 212 ESD IR pack


----------



## MetalheadMC (Nov 30, 2021)

Djinnbass was my big one. 
Keyboard. 
JST producer pack + sky box 

Kept waiting for SD3 to go on sale but it never did. I've had ezdrummer 2 for years and never had any issues with it.


----------



## profwoot (Nov 30, 2021)

I grabbed 4 fabfilter plugins and some GGD groove packs.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 30, 2021)

Kush Blyss - really diggin this one. Did I need it no. Do I like it. yes. 
Unisum - need more time to play with it, but seems cool. Has tons of options.
Metaplugin - I tried running Pro L at 32x within Metaplugin at 64x or whatever just for fun. lol 3min was going to take 17+hrs haha 
Lindell 50 from PA - technically pre BF, but it was on sale for the cheapest I'd ever seen it. (totally didn't need this one. dunno why i bought it...)
Gullfoss - it's real subtle. Like reeaaaal subtle. But nice when things are A/B'd

Wanted to get Liquidsonics Seventh heaven Pro and lustrous plates/Cinematic rooms. I still may. I'm just waiting for my next paycheck to drop. I may not too since I had to buy a new wireless router and some other stuff :/ 


I think after I do the liquidsonic stuff I'm pretty good on plugins for a while. I'll shift back to guitar and bass buyin'.


----------



## profwoot (Nov 30, 2021)

Relevant:


A) This guy _gets it_.

B) The method of parallel compression he demonstrates is awesome, and I need to try it.

C) No matter the topic, I'd want to listen to someone like this talk about it.

Edit: oof sorry about the thumbnail/title. It's basically required by the algorithm, but annoying.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 30, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Kush Blyss - really diggin this one. Did I need it no. Do I like it. yes.
> Unisum - need more time to play with it, but seems cool. Has tons of options.
> Metaplugin - I tried running Pro L at 32x within Metaplugin at 64x or whatever just for fun. lol 3min was going to take 17+hrs haha
> Lindell 50 from PA - technically pre BF, but it was on sale for the cheapest I'd ever seen it. (totally didn't need this one. dunno why i bought it...)
> ...


Haha I grabbed the Lindell 50 when it went on stupid price sale as well. I even had a $50 coupon to use on it too. I do like that they added oversampling within the plugin now. I do like API EQs on guitars, and I love the 2500 compressor on drums, so I’m looking forward to trying it out on my next mix. I picked up the Neold Big Al saturation plugin for $24 as well. I don’t really need either but the deals were tough to pass up. 

Oh and Seventh Heaven Pro is insane.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 30, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Haha I grabbed the Lindell 50 when it went on stupid price sale as well. I even had a $50 coupon to use on it too. I do like that they added oversampling within the plugin now. I do like API EQs on guitars, and I love the 2500 compressor on drums, so I’m looking forward to trying it out on my next mix. I picked up the Neold Big Al saturation plugin for $24 as well. I don’t really need either but the deals were tough to pass up.
> 
> Oh and Seventh Heaven Pro is insane.




haha yeah i had an unused $75 voucher and so I picked it up for like $24.99 lol

How is the Big Al? I didn't use any of my $29.99 vouchers since I picked up so much other stuff.

"Oh and Seventh Heaven Pro is insane" bah! damnit. Ok. I'm going to have to just go ahead and pick this up. The standard version is pretty much my most favorite reverb I have. Nothing else I have sounds as 3 dimensional.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 30, 2021)

....damnit. lol. I guess I'll be trying out the Pro version tomorrow


I swear! I'm done this time. I'm tappin' out of the sales and buying stuff. I need to get back to guitar shoppin' for next year lol


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 30, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> haha yeah i had an unused $75 voucher and so I picked it up for like $24.99 lol
> 
> How is the Big Al? I didn't use any of my $29.99 vouchers since I picked up so much other stuff.
> 
> "Oh and Seventh Heaven Pro is insane" bah! damnit. Ok. I'm going to have to just go ahead and pick this up. The standard version is pretty much my most favorite reverb I have. Nothing else I have sounds as 3 dimensional.


I haven’t even tried Big Al yet, but have a few friends that say it’s their favorite saturation plugin, so I figured why not. I didn’t use any of the $29 codes either. I almost have everything they sell already  well, realistically it’s probably around 60% of them, but I think I own everything I might actually use. Yeah Seventh Heaven is on another level with the depth of reverb; but man what a hefty download!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 30, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> I haven’t even tried Big Al yet, but have a few friends that say it’s their favorite saturation plugin, so I figured why not. I didn’t use any of the $29 codes either. I almost have everything they sell already  well, realistically it’s probably around 60% of them, but I think I own everything I might actually use. Yeah Seventh Heaven is on another level with the depth of reverb; but man what a hefty download!




yeah same. I have pretty much all of PA that I'll most likely ever use. lol

I had to reboot my machine and it downloaded a lot quicker. lol 

Yeah man! This thing is sick. I'm really digging the extra options with Pro. 

Can't wait to get off this hell-ish show I'm on, and have my Christmas break to wrap up 2 practice songs I've been working on in my spare time with this.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 30, 2021)

SamSam said:


> What did everyone get then?
> 
> My haul:
> 
> ...



I did the same with Toontrack. Sweetwater had EZD2 for $69 and then I did those $10 packs direct.

The best part is if you crossgrade up to SD3 you save $100 off just directly buying. So you net a $40 savings in the end by going to EZD2 first.


----------



## SamSam (Dec 1, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> The best part is if you crossgrade up to SD3 you save $100 off just directly buying. So you net a $40 savings in the end by going to EZD2 first.




I guess we're all waiting for that 10-25% off SD3.0 now then


----------



## jonsick (Dec 1, 2021)

Not really guitar related... I did update to Native Instruments Komplete 13 Ultimate. I've been mad after some decent string sounds for a while and rather than spending out loads of cash on something, I just updated what I had.


----------



## buriedoutback (Dec 2, 2021)

I grabbed the Thrash midi drum pack from Toontrack for $10usd (already had the death metal midi pack), and 6 midi drum packs from Ugritone. 

The Ugritone midi packs are import-able (as midi, duh) into EZDrummer, so that's awesome. 
This will save me a ton of time as I hate programming drums.
They were $5usd each, and a popup asked me to make an offer, so I offered $3usd each, and the AI counter-offered $4usd each.
I checked them out and there are tons of sick beats I can use.

I grabbed 4 Waves OneKnob plugins for about $30usd (driver/wetter/pumper/filter) -- I previously never thought anything of these plugins, but they actually sound awesome (they do exactly what they're made for) and get there REALLY fast (1 knob, duh) so IMO they're worth the $ to save me a bunch of time and messing around.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 2, 2021)

buriedoutback said:


> I grabbed 4 Waves OneKnob plugins for about $30usd (driver/wetter/pumper/filter) -- I previously never thought anything of these plugins, but they actually sound awesome (they do exactly what they're made for) and get there REALLY fast (1 knob, duh) so IMO they're worth the $ to save me a bunch of time and messing around.


I like to use Wetter after delays when I don’t want to hear the repeat, and just want some depth. It works great for that. Just dial it up until it fades into the background. Awesome stuff.


----------



## buriedoutback (Dec 2, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> I like to use Wetter after delays when I don’t want to hear the repeat, and just want some depth. It works great for that. Just dial it up until it fades into the background. Awesome stuff.


Totally.
The filter is freaking awesome. It does something way-more-awesomer than just move the eq up or down, I think.
The driver is a simple-AF tube screamer-style effect imo.
I plan to use pumper as a stutter effect after I saw a dude on youtube use it for that.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.sonokinetic.net/

They're having a freebie deal today. Pick one of 3. I just grabbed the Ostinato strings. Demos sound nice, but haven't tried it yet. 

Limited number on the freebies so if you want them grab them now.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 13, 2021)

Anyone try SplitEQ yet? 

It's on sale for $99. I don't have time to demo it right now. Curious if anyone has given it a whirl.


----------



## shpence (Dec 13, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> Anyone try SplitEQ yet?
> 
> It's on sale for $99. I don't have time to demo it right now. Curious if anyone has given it a whirl.



Curious about this as well. I plan on getting it before the deal is up.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 13, 2021)

I still haven’t demo’d splitEQ yet. I have a few transient shapers that I’m super comfortable with already, and a Sonible plugin (Entropy) that I believe does almost this exact thing. I’ll probably pass on this sale, but do want to demo it at some point soon. 

I just grabbed the new Sonible Smart:Limit since I was offered a cross grade price of $60. I think the introductory price is also on sale for around $90 if you don’t own a Sonible plugin. It has a ton of innovative meters and extra options like saturation and spectral balancing. Sounds really good.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 13, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> I still haven’t demo’d splitEQ yet. I have a few transient shapers that I’m super comfortable with already, and a Sonible plugin (Entropy) that I believe does almost this exact thing. I’ll probably pass on this sale, but do want to demo it at some point soon.
> 
> I just grabbed the new Sonible Smart:Limit since I was offered a cross grade price of $60. I think the introductory price is also on sale for around $90 if you don’t own a Sonible plugin. It has a ton of innovative meters and extra options like saturation and spectral balancing. Sounds really good.




oh good point on entropy. I forgot I had that thing.

I feel like I'm having deja vu on this conversation now. Did I already post asking about this one? loool 

I think I did, and I forgot haha ...I need a nap.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 13, 2021)

Yeah i think so haha. I was saying before that the newfangled suite does really nice spectral transient shaping as well as traditional eq plus everything else. I didn’t even mention entropy that time, which I think is very similar to split. I have used it a couple times, but like I said, I’m already so familiar with a couple transient shapers that I always reach for them when I need to do that kind of work. Both strike me as good correction tools if you were mastering a track and didn’t have access to individual tracks. It probably works great on a snare track too, but any transient shaper does as well.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 13, 2021)

lol damnit haha, thought so after I posted that.

I gave it a super super quick whirl, and yeah it's pretty much similar to Entropy or any other transient shaper. It does have a nice interface though, but I'm going to pass on it. That $99 can be better spent elswhere

I downloaded the demo of Smart Limiter too that you mentioned, and that's cool. I need more time to play with it though. Seems pretty nice on a quick 5 minute test


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 13, 2021)

Yeah it’s always good to have a few high quality limiters because they all sound a little different. I use newfangled, Ozone 9, FabFilter Pro L2, and now this will vie for a spot. I like the features and the limiting sounds super transparent. It kinda reminds me of an easy mode newfangled. There are enough parameters that put it up with the other professional options, but doesn’t require such a deep dive like newfangled does. I also love all the quick metering info. Seeing where distortion is occurring and dynamic range etc is really useful.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 13, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah it’s always good to have a few high quality limiters because they all sound a little different. I use newfangled, Ozone 9, FabFilter Pro L2, and now this will vie for a spot. I like the features and the limiting sounds super transparent. It kinda reminds me of an easy mode newfangled. There are enough parameters that put it up with the other professional options, but doesn’t require such a deep dive like newfangled does. I also love all the quick metering info. Seeing where distortion is occurring and dynamic range etc is really useful.



oh yeah I was digging how easy and clear it was to get to get important info quickly 

I only have Newfangled and Pro-L., and the elements version of Ozone. I haven't pulled the trigger on Advanced yet. 

I may give this Smart limit a go though. It seems nice and that's a good sale price on that crossgrade.


----------



## Aewrik (Dec 14, 2021)

Reminder for Linux musicians that Blacksun is still free. https://audioassault.mx/collections/plugins/products/blacksun

I bought ReAmp Studio on black friday, and although it's nice to have some clean full-bodied sounds, the distortion sims are... meh to okay comparing to Line6 or NeuralDSP. The effects and pedals are also kind of not very versatile, and I haven't had much fun with it. BUT! It's native linux vst! No yabridge or wineasio (shudder) shenanigans needed.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 14, 2021)

Yo fellas, how many midi grooves come in the EZX expansions? Thinking about buying progressive, but last time I bought a GGD pack I was pretty....underwhelmed with the amount of grooves for 25 bucks on sale, let alone the 53 these EZX ones are on sale for.

Seems like their focus is on the new drum sounds, and I really don't mind the stock EZdrummer2 sets, I just want a lot more grooves that I can use in their ecosystem.


----------



## bjjman (Dec 14, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Yo fellas, how many midi grooves come in the EZX expansions? Thinking about buying progressive, but last time I bought a GGD pack I was pretty....underwhelmed with the amount of grooves for 25 bucks on sale, let alone the 53 these EZX ones are on sale for.
> 
> Seems like their focus is on the new drum sounds, and I really don't mind the stock EZdrummer2 sets, I just want a lot more grooves that I can use in their ecosystem.



I don't know how consistent it is but, in my experience, EZX midi is roughly the same amount of material you get in a MIDI pack. If you're primarily after grooves, best bang for the buck is buying the 6 pack of MIDI expansions. Some 6 packs include specific expansions but there's also a choose your own where you get 6 license keys you can use on any drum midi packs. If you keep an eye out, they often have flash sales of a specific MIDI expansion for 10USD.


----------



## Phobos//Deimos (Dec 16, 2021)

Trash 2 for free! 

https://www.izotope.com/subscription/products/trash.html


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 16, 2021)

Phobos//Deimos said:


> Trash 2 for free!
> 
> https://www.izotope.com/subscription/products/trash.html



Ooh sweet! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 17, 2021)

solid state logics drumstrip is on sale 89% off for $19.99

i haven't tried it yet, but i mean. $20. I'll probably go ahead and pick it up...

https://store.solidstatelogic.com/products/ssl-native-drumstrip


----------



## Crungy (Dec 17, 2021)

Are those very processor hungry? I used Waves SSL and Scheps on drums with good results but this intrigues me for $20!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 17, 2021)

I gave it a suuuper quick 10min whirl. It seemed fine on cpu usage. Nothing crazy. 

I need more time with it to really evaluate it, but I gotta say for $20 it's pretty nice.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 17, 2021)

The SSL stuff is great. Their channel strip and Bus Comp, since the V2 update, are my go-to’s when I want the SSL flavor. I have this drum strip and their x-comp as well. The gate and transient shaper work great together on real drums. I haven’t really used the comp or saturation sections since there’s no oversampling (and can’t be OS’d in metaplugin either), but hopefully they’ll make a V2 of this sometime and include that option. $20 is a great deal for it though.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 17, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> The SSL stuff is great. Their channel strip and Bus Comp, since the V2 update, are my go-to’s when I want the SSL flavor. I have this drum strip and their x-comp as well. The gate and transient shaper work great together on real drums. I haven’t really used the comp or saturation sections since there’s no oversampling (and can’t be OS’d in metaplugin either), but hopefully they’ll make a V2 of this sometime and include that option. $20 is a great deal for it though.



oh that's good to know. I was wondering about the oversampling. 

if there's money to be made in it, they'll no doubt make a v2 at some point. 

I've been waiting for a while for the SSL bus comp and channel strip to go on sale, but so far no luck since I've been watching.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Dec 17, 2021)

Yeah too bad you missed out last year. The bundle was $49 I think. I’m sure they’ll do it again at some point.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 17, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah too bad you missed out last year. The bundle was $49 I think. I’m sure they’ll do it again at some point.



oh wow. Didn't realize they went down that low on the bundle. I'll check in more often then.


----------



## twizza (Dec 18, 2021)

bjjman said:


> I don't know how consistent it is but, in my experience, EZX midi is roughly the same amount of material you get in a MIDI pack. If you're primarily after grooves, best bang for the buck is buying the 6 pack of MIDI expansions. Some 6 packs include specific expansions but there's also a choose your own where you get 6 license keys you can use on any drum midi packs. If you keep an eye out, they often have flash sales of a specific MIDI expansion for 10USD.




If you buy the 6 pack choose your own, you don't have to redeem them all at once, you can wait, use a few etc. I used to get 6 pack generic midi for like 60 bucks from Best Service, though I think they caught on. Still a good deal whenever toontrack is doing their sales.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 21, 2021)

Acoustica has a freebie right now. Eminence EQ

noiseash released a bunch of new Neve type stuff too. I don't really need it, but I might give that 533 a quick demo since it's something different. Their pultec is nice though if i'm not using the UAD one, and the 31102 I demo'd seemed kinda nice too.

and arturia has a free tape plugin...but i can't get it to activate lol I don't get an option to. I'll try again later

https://www.arturia.com/products/software-effects/tape-mello-fi/overview

edit:

apparently here is a 10% off code for noiseash.
NOISEASHDISCOUNT10


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 21, 2021)

Am I blind or is there no trial for the SSL drumstrip?


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 21, 2021)

oh just download it and it'll ask you if you want to demo when you open your DAW

https://solidstatelogic.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/360030171392-How-do-I-demo-the-SSL-plug-ins-


I demoed those new noise ash ones. I may be crazy, but I compared the need 73 console to my UAD 1073, and I felt like I could drive the preamp section way harder whereas UAD seems to crap out pretty hard (and not in a good way) when I hit that really high upper range on the preamp section. 

I dig these quite a lot.... so I bought the bundle. I wanted a non-uad version of a 1073 anyway for when I hit my dsp limit so might as well! The channel randomization thing though is a straight up rip off of PA's TMT stuff which I dunno... I don't really get the point of it. I don't really want to randomize how a plugin reacts even if it's slight, but that's just me.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 22, 2021)

I said no more plugins this year but that SSL drum strip is waaay more useful than I was expecting. 

Noise ash do great stuff. Their pulltec is amazing.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 22, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I said no more plugins this year but that SSL drum strip is waaay more useful than I was expecting.
> 
> Noise ash do great stuff. Their pulltec is amazing.



yeah i told myself the same, but after I demo'd the new noiseash stuff I couldn't resist lol. No more though after that. I'm done! I have other stuff I need to buy


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 22, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah i told myself the same, but after I demo'd the new noiseash stuff I couldn't resist lol. No more though after that. I'm done! I have other stuff I need to buy



It's posts like this that have made me avoid the noiseash trials for their newer stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 23, 2021)

Mecuriall plugins are all 50% off.

For those of you considering the Archetype Petrucci plugin just for basic tones, check out ReAxis as well. Only $30 fucking dollars for it.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Dec 23, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mecuriall plugins are all 50% off.
> 
> For those of you considering the Archetype Petrucci plugin just for basic tones, check out ReAxis as well. Only $30 fucking dollars for it.


yeah ReAxis is great for Mesa tones. Easily worth 30 dollars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

https://audioassault.mx/collections/plugins/products/ahm-5050

5153 Plugin that emulates both the 6L6 and EL34 head on sale. IIRC I tried a demo of this a long time ago and loved it. Use the code MC20 and its even cheaper.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Dec 28, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://audioassault.mx/collections/plugins/products/ahm-5050
> 
> 5153 Plugin that emulates both the 6L6 and EL34 head on sale. IIRC I tried a demo of this a long time ago and loved it. Use the code MC20 and its even cheaper.



I grabbed this a while back when it was 10 bucks. Amp is really good. Also has a few stomps, IR loader, rack FX and standalone mode. Worth every penny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 28, 2021)

Yeah I went ahead and jumped on it. And grabbed the Mesa 412 pack while I was at it. $11 in total.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 15, 2022)

Back on sale like it was last year. Seriously worth checking out. You can really get a cool console like workflow with the free software that utilizes these two plugins. 









SSL Essentials Bundle


SSL Essentials Bundle




store.solidstatelogic.com


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 15, 2022)

Plugin Alliance - Plugin Alliance joins Soundwide


We celebrate Soundwide launch with 8 FREE plugins from iZotope, Native Instruments, Brainworx & Plugin Alliance!




www.plugin-alliance.com





Plugin Alliance launches Soundwide with Native Instruments and Izotope. The free welcome bundle is in the link above


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 15, 2022)

DudeManBrother said:


> View attachment 106387
> 
> 
> Back on sale like it was last year. Seriously worth checking out. You can really get a cool console like workflow with the free software that utilizes these two plugins.
> ...


oh sweet, i've been waiting a year for that to go on sale

oeksound is having a sale too for anyone wanting Soothe2. I'd pick up Spiff, but i've already hit my 2022 budget limit lol









oeksound | plug-ins you actually need


Finnish audio plug-in company. Makers of soothe dynamic resonance suppressor and spiff adaptive transient processor for VST, VST3, AU and AAX.




oeksound.com


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 15, 2022)

That price on the SSL bundle is worth it for that comp alone - it's by far the best version.

Of course, the PluginAlliance Welcome Bundle is mostly stuff I already own.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 15, 2022)

STLTones has a 40% of sale until Sunday. I've been wanting the Will Putney suite for some time now, but I've already spent more than I needed to in the last month, and forecasting for the Ez3 upgrade


----------

